
Ask HN: What's the role of the most successful coding bootcamp graduate you know - treyhuffine
Bootcamp graduates have gone on to do a lot of great things which I think can be encouraging to people entering the software field. However, their background is often times not discussed as they move into higher roles. What are some cool accomplishments of people that you know who attended a boot camp?
======
treyhuffine
In our organization, we have some bootcamp grads in lead engineering though.
How often do grad found startups?

